# New guy, revived interest!



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys, it's been a long time since I worked on Trains with my Dad back in the day, He had been boxing up his collection over the past few years & giving them to me. Sadly he passed last year & I've been trying to organize & box up the tons of stuff that's still at my moms house. I have no space at my house for any major layout, my plan is to keep some stuff for me & my sons & try to sell off the rest, forgive me if I ask seemingly stupid questions, but I was only a kid & had his help the last time i messed with this stuff. 
I went through this when i started building my 73 'Cuda hadn't messed with cars in 30 years either! 
Anyway gonna try & attach a couple a pics , if it works this is the rolling stock I have!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice collection. Do not sell it fast if at all. You might just find that you like them if you can get the room.


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

Southern said:


> Nice collection. Do not sell it fast if at all. You might just find that you like them if you can get the room.


Great advice Southern! 

That's a good looking collection... and sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Ditto on the above comments. Personally, I'd find a way to store it for now. Eventually, you may regret parting with some pieces. Even though you may only have space for a modest layout, it's a good start. A place to go and relax a while. One part of my modest collection was purchased by my granddad many years back, I'll never part with it. If you can find space build a small setup and perhaps your son will gain interest as well. That sir, will be a great joy working with him. Build it in remembrance of your dad and what it meant to you. Memories have no price.

Carl


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome back! I dont have as many trains as you do, but I do hope to have a nice and hefty collection in the future! I love your passenger trains!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Love your brass Steamers!!! Don't be selling those lovelies!!!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I would keep them all, even if a modest layout, you can always rotate whats running with whats not and then mix and match for hours of rail running fun


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First off, please accept my condolences for your family, it's always difficult to lose a loved one.

I echo the comments of the other folks, keep them at least for a spell and think about your options. Those are great display shelves, maybe you can find a place to display much of the collection.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

sorry to hear about your dad!!!

nice collection and it looks really good on display. I will say what everyone else has, just keep them the memories are worth more than the $$


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I've wresteled with all kinds of emotions over this,I had each of my three sons pick out a cool steam engine. I'm gonna keep 3 others so when i go they each get another. I'm gonna get some display cases & maybe get a plack for each engraved with dads name on em.
There's a ton of doubles in there those will be the first to go, so far the only responses I've gotton are from dealers(listed on craigs list n.j.) I will not sell for 20 cents on the dollar. this stuff would be so cool for someone just starting out, 90% of what is needed is there , enough to keep someone busy for years.Just the spare parts he's ammassed take up a few boxes. Most of it was probabbly test run & put in the display, he never finished the layout. a few people who came top look said most was mint condition.
The display shelves were at his house, after he boxed up all the rolling stock he took them down, I have not found the wood I think he tossed it. hwell:
here's a couple a pics of the benches & the stuff still to be sorted through!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, ignore the dates on the pics I never reset the camera!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a sad day when a parent passes away and you now have the sad duty to finish up whatever was started by your Dad. If you are determined to sell some of these trains you should do some homework like on ebay and find some comparative prices for what you have to sell. You can post in our classifieds what you want to sell but you have to put a price on each item or group of items. You'll find everybody here is fair with their buying and will give you experienced advice on what you have for sale. In my opinion you have a good thousand dollars worth of rolling stock there and I would sell the engines individually. They are worth the most. The freight cars you could sell for $5 each or four for $15 or something like that. Check out any passenger cars that you have on ebay. They are generally worth more than freight cars. Even more as a complete set.
To tell you the truth I'd move into dad's house and keep the trains or buy a bigger place so i could keep them. Looks like a really great collection. Pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I've been hitting ebay & watching the auctions end to see approx what some of the stuff is worth, some of it is hard to match up, but I use the brand name & the # of wheels & that should get me in the ballpark.
I've had a few offers(lowest 1500 for rolling stock & engines) & the best was 3300 for everything) I just watched the 3 brass engines(bout300ea) & 2 brass cabooses(100 ea), & the four union pacific rivarosi's(bout 150 ea) & was up to 1700,Had an offer from a neighbor for some other engines at 500 but after watching some of the sales he was pretty low too, but better than the dealers.So thats 2200 & I haven't put a dent in it yet.So no way it's going for less than the 4500 I was asking,I think thats about 30% or so of what it would cost to go out & buy what he had, I think thats realistic? I know dealers gotta make some money but hell I'm not giving it away!
Hard for me to estimate total cost, there's just thousands of smalls in there, I see those pacs of people selling for a couple a bucks for 5 or 6, He, well now I have HUNDREDS! gotta be over 12K if you tried to replace it all? 
Any way it's gonna be a long slow process, I'll post items here before I hit ebay, this way I know there going to a good home.
The brass will be last to go, I'd like to hand those down & a few I picked out for me & the boys, that takes 9 steamers out of the sale. but theres probably 20 more. diesels & electric are around 60, rolling stock, freight over 170 pcs & pass cars about 90 .
OK getting long winded here, but there is so much to go over I'll wait till the next post! Thanks a ton guys, this will help me out greatly! Rich.:thumbsup:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

your better off trying to price the stuff and set up at a local show. There are a bunch in the NY/NJ area....the brass is your money (depending upon what brand and the shape they are in). The rivarossi engines are also good as long as they are not broken or dont run. 
I sell at shows and mail order and can tell you that a good rule of thumb for retail prices on basic rolling stock (unless you had something in there that rare or real nice (like with metal wheels and stuff) or a rare billboard car). I priced used Rolling stock at shows at either $3each 2/$5 or for nicer ones $6 each 2/ $10 and most loose passenger cars I sell at $8.00 each 3/$20.00 or I will group sets together. If they are in the box than its a little more. The engines which I am assuming are all DC can vary widely from a common bachmann/life like/tyco engine which would sell for $8-$10 each to mid range stuff from AHM/Cox/Mantua/Varney/Athearn which would be $25-$35 each. When I buy large collections depending upon whats in there and how long I think it will take to sell I normally pay 20-60% of the value. I am working on a collection now that has about $40k in N Scale stuff but because its a lot of stuff that is harder to sell and the owner and the person selling it for them knows this we are looking at paying about $8-$10k for the collection. Had it been all newer stuff and DCC and lots of detail parts and accessories that are liquid we probably would have paid double or more for the collection. One other thing you can do (I buy like this a lot). Set up at a local one day show, price your stuff fair. Realizing that you will lose about 15% of your final sale price to ebay fees and paypal fees, plus your time listing and taking pictures and then packing everything you probably take an engine that sells for $50 on ebay and put it out at a show for $40 and take $35 and you are happy and your customer is happy. Then at the end of the show once everything is picked over find a dealer to come and buy everything else out from you. Then you can get better money for your good stuff and not have to worry about nickel and dime sales. You will also find that things like built buildings, used track and other accessories sell better at shows especially if you do things like 50 cents a piece for used track or $5 for buildings as most people dont want to pay to have that type of stuff shipped or they worry about built buildings getting damaged in transit.

Once again thats just my 2 cents...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I"ve got the work with my son covered, we did models & lego stuff together throught the years, then when i got the 'Cuda he worked with me on that(but he just got his liscence, so no way he's driving it without me in it!)At least he had a few years of running grandpas trains around the undecorated layout.
Move back in, that would be nice,one house worth of expenses instead of 2, Tried to get Mom to move in here, I have a spare bedroom since my older boys moved out, but she wants to hold on where she is(I worry bout her but can understand, she's been there for over 50 years)
Even thought of using the bedroom for a modeling room, just not gonna work out, for now it may end up as the storage area for the train stuff, it's all over my living room now & that wont fly long, the wife is pacient(has to be with me) but heck, my office is where our dining room should be so I gotta give her some space!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The brass is mint, boxes are good too,but they will be the last to go. most of the stuff he actually bought new has the boxes I'd say 90% of the rolling stock & engines have boxes,most in good shape, some are much older & the boxes show it.
I can't do the show thing, I'm really in no rush, I'll do a little at a time, selling off doubles first, maybe set up a few passenger sets with engines & see if those sell. free time is very limited, this will end up taking years, thats why I tried to go with a package. when I get the tables emptied I'll bring em home & at least I'll use them as modeling benches if I cant do a layout.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK here's my first question, is this baby antiquated or still usefull, there was a reciept in the box for a substantial amount!


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I am sure it has use but it is old...


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

any thing you can use and find a use for is "useful" now if you want to use it is a different matter! I would use it if I had it!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

*My other hobby*

Ok weird stuff going on, I got 2 response emails(one yesterday & one today) I deleted them at aol & then logged on here to check em out, both were not here. The first on was not related (I don't think meant to be here an invitation to a modeling tryout in N.Y., for sure I'm no Model! )
But the second was a member just saying he liked old cars too, unrelated to trains but not to me? 
Nextone I'll come here to check it out before i delete it & see what happens, Just weird ? 
Anyway any chance I get to display my baby doesn't get passed on, so here she is for anyone who likes the oldies to check out! 
Train sale (& everything else) is on hold awhile, had a leak in my shower & had to gut the tub area down to the wood, got the framing done the last couple a days, putting up the tile backer over the weekend, then I have to wait a week or 2 for the tile to come in! 
Here's what kept me busy for the last 10 or so years! & for the fathers & sons, my youngest helping me work the body lines a few years back.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok now im officially jealous of the Cudas....I WANT ONE !! they look beautiful, and yes theres at least two interested in older cars, me and Gustovski...hehe


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

RUSTY Cuda - Sweet ride!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

OOOOOO That's really nice. You guys do good work. Here's my pride and joy;


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK looks like a lincoln? Nice ride, My Dads last car was a lincoln town car an 86 I think, wasn't quite a classc yet but a nice ride.
He was an auto parts dealer & a motor craft rep for the brooklyn area. he & his partner got them on points! 
Figured there had to be some car guys around. I just did models for the years while the kids were young, between work,house projects,the boys sports & family stuff there just was no time for anything more involved, we did mostly cars, a lot of leggo star wars stuff, I still have the large x wing somewhere.
After the 1st 2 were off to college I found I had some free time & hunted down the cheapest 'Cuda I could find, bad Idea, there's more new metal then old on that baby but it was a labor of love & came out decent for my first try at a total restoration, in my back yard paint & all! 
Starter went on my sons PU, so the mourning was shot on that, got the faming done in the shower & insulated, maybe monday the backer board will be done the it's wait for the tile! 
Happy modeling! Rich.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Someone mention cars? Hot Rods? Muscle? My last, 14.9-15.2 in the 1/4,,,changing direction,,twice.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Serious hot rodder,cool PU , i've never run the quarter, Well not leagaly anyway, messed around on a dead stretch a road with my first "hot rod" some 40 years ago, 65 plymouth satilite with a 440 4 speed. 
If i ever get the guts to take the cuda down the track  the guys think with the work thats been done it might break into the 13's, then again with me driving maybe 15's,:laugh: being my first build I fear i will leave a trail of important parts behind me!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I cranked out a 13.9 at 103.4mph with my 2007 350Z about a year after I got it, it's 100% stock. I was tempted by the performance enhancement computer chips, but I thought better of it. I don't get much chance to do anything close to that with it, so I'm content with just "driving fast". Besides, I'm not sure I could afford to keep it in tires!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Well he'll, I might as well put my pride and joy up now...since you guys did...


















one of the interior too!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I cranked out a 13.9 at 103.4mph with my 2007 350Z about a year after I got it, it's 100% stock.


Yeah but that's in a straight line! Tires. We budgeted $600 a month for tires and very often went over budget.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

JackC said:


> Yeah but that's in a straight line! Tires. We budgeted $600 a month for tires and very often went over budget.


It does well on other than straight lines as well The 350Z is actually a very good handling car. In the track test in 2007, it out-handled the Porsche Boxster. Of course, when I took it to the track, it was a straight line to the finish exactly 1/4 mile away, so that's how I drove it.  I used to have a dragster in the 60's, and it was expensive, so I have no desire to do that again, this was a one-time test. It actually was a bet, a friend swore I couldn't crack the 13 second mark.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> If i ever get the guts to take the cuda down the track  the guys think with the work thats been done it might break into the 13's, then again with me driving maybe 15's,:laugh: being my first build I fear i will leave a trail of important parts behind me!


Yeah, but that's half the fun!!:laugh: BTDT, Got many T-shirts and hats:laugh:
What really hurts is when you're running well and some bozo pulls a clown stunt and you end up torn up in the wall. But we've all done a bozo impersonation and someone else gets torn up so it evens out,,,,supposedly.

What's in your 'Cuda? I was never Mopar fan there's a local guy who has a 67,68,69 [?] Charger with a 426 in it. Like Jimmy Carter, I lust in my heart for that car.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I never got into a wreck at the track, though I saw quite a few others bury one into the wall.  I also saw a lot of spare parts on the track, fortunately not mine. I'm sure the track scene is quite different than when I ran in the 60's!

I only had one major issue, and it was right after putting the new aluminum 427 into my car. The oil pump was bad and the engine seized after about 1 hour running.   The good thing was that the short block had an unconditional 30 day warranty, so other than the work of pulling it back out and doing it over again, I wasn't out money.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

My ol Pick up (yes people do make fun of it and me for "driving my grand paws truck" but when it lays down and leaves them hauling a trailer in its dust they just look at me with the "what the heck does it have" look, and its pretty much bone stock except for the rebuilt engine the previous owner put in it before I got it...so Im happy as a fat tick on a lazy dog


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice to see another gearhead here, my lifelong wish is to own a '65 Dodge Polara with the 426 hemi. I used to haunt Mr. Norm's Grand Spaulding Dodge back in the 60's. I found one there one night and had a deal going but I would have had to have my folks sign for it back then & I knew how far I would get with that. Now, I can't afford one. My present ride is an '85 Corvette which I got as a partial trade for my '72 Chevelle Pro Street car. And yes, I have laid down my share of parts on the strip too.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Mines a lowly 360, about 350HP estimated by my gear head friends who know a lot more than me, tranny(727) had work done, I don't have any details, all this was rebuilt before I got the car, But I do know they don't normally crank out shifts at 6200 rpms in drive!
That was first to second, ran outta road & guts before I ever got to the next shift.
Honestly I think my 07 6cyl. charger might outrun her on the top end. New technology does have some advantages, both were rated about 250 hp from the factiory, a lot more cubes on the old 360.
My friend has a 69 charger, black with the white tail stripe, 440 with the keisler 5 speed, now his is a looker, much better body & paint work.
Funny, I must have the family car bug, I knew my father ran the circle tracks out on LI for a few years after the war, but saw my uncle today, he brought over a case to put my dads war medals into & brought along a pic of my grandfather . he's sitting in a stock car, I think his boss owned it, gotta get the rest of the story!
Now this is taking us back before our days!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Back to trains, I've been reading the whats on your bench post, up to about page 78, that post is almost as long as my cuda build post over at mopar nuts, but mine took 10 years, i think the first 2 years are missing. 
Your detail work is masterful, as time goes buy I'll try to post up some pics of the work my dad & his friend did. I'll start with one his friend made & gave to him, a cool little work train & some figures & stuff.The rail carriers were all soldered to the rail but got broken off in the storage box.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Found this, along with a lot of other interesting paperwork, my Dads files & his friend alex's files. I think this was alex's layout!(would not fit Dads tables!)


----------

